# Sunset Lake Ranch - Snow White - day 143 - new pics - pg 2



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

not the best - but 125 days - almost time for my first kidding this year!!!!! Udder really isn't there to much - but teats are plumping through the hair.

It is a mud pit - so goaties really didn't want to come outside - but I got a couple pics of her. Her cha cha is REALLY starting to pretrude out - which I don't remember happening previously - so lets hope that means more then a single!

Snow will be available for sale after weening - please contact me if interested - she is super sweet!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Snow White - day 125*

As deep as the pretty girl is...she could be giving you triplets for your first delivery of the year!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Snow White - day 125*

oh Liz - I LOVE you - but twins I would be so happy with. Last year she gave me a single buckling - Hemi.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Snow White - day 125*

LOL...Sorry Allison, but she is a long and deep girl.....betcha she has 3 in there! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Snow White - day 125*

Always exciting when it gets closer, and especially the first for the season!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Snow White - day 125*

Yes - I am so excited for these kids. Last year I bred this buck to two does - both came back preg + however - come time - NEITHER delivered and neither was pregnant - grrrr - so I never got any kids from the Buck.

I no longer have the buck as he was Genotype tested and is now part of a Scrapie research project with WSU - I am so excited to have contributed animals to this very needed research (don't worry - he is a breeder buck - not for the "studying")..... anyway - more info to come on that hopefully soon!

So these babies are pretty special to me and have to hold me over until the end of April when the explosion of babies starts!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Snow White - day 125*

I hope she gives you more than a single...she is a very pretty girl and if you were closer I would soo take her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Snow White - day 125*

very pretty doe...  she should give you great looking kids..... :greengrin:


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Snow White - day 125*

She's a very pretty doe! It is so hard to wait....mine are not due until the end of march. But a friend of mine down the road has been having some babies so I have been helping her.....It is hard to believe they were ever that tiny!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Snow White - day 125*

Snow day 131 - sorry about the quality of pics - the sun was going down and I had to take them with my phone... but at least I can watch her a bit closer now  I would REALLY like a [baby_girl] so all the [baby_girl] thoughts ossible would be great!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Snow White - day 131 - new pics*

I did look at her pics from last year - and she is definately wider across the top and deeper - so really really hoping for twins


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Snow White - day 131 - new pics*

:kidred: :kidred: ray: :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Snow White - day 131 - new pics*

Snow is now on day 143 - and udder is growing. Her ligs are starting to get softer and she is a bit more standoffish, yet wanting loves at the same time. She is not pushing her way into the alfalfa like normal, so I know that things are changing for her.

I am sure hoping for babies this weekend so that I don't have to worry about it next weekend - but we will see how it goes!!!

New pics coming this afternoon when I get home!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Snow White - day 143 - update*

oh! I'm thinking 2-3 kids. :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Snow White - day 143 - update*

I hope so, Katrina, but we will see .... I can not really feel much in there - but she is building and udder. The buck that she is bred to is a carrier of two "special" genes that they are thinking protects goats from Scrapie - and he is in their breeding program now at WSU - so I am excited that he bred my girl before he left. This will be the only breeding from him with my farm name - so I am REALLY hoping for a doeling


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Snow White - day 143 - update*

Day 143 -



















Getting ready to headbutt Legacy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she's gonna make you wait.....and suffer for shaving her udder!

I hope she has :kidred: :kidred: in there!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Looking good. :thumbup: Hopefully she'll have them the day you want at the time that's good for you- :roll: yeh like that's going to happen.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well - we are doing good today!!!! Day 144 and udder is getting pretty darn tight - teats are starting to plump - and ligs are pretty well mush ---- Come on Snow - you can DO IT!!! LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Snows gonna have little "snow balls" soon!!! :leap: Hoping for a healthy happy delivery!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

it is 10:20 pm pst - and Snow has been moved to the kidding pen. Ligs are completely gone, pawing at the ground (won't lay down through) and obvious contractions. Hopefully she will not make me stay up to much tonight


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

yay!!! Come on Snow... lets see those babies!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

2 am -still holding on but we are making progress...... going back to sleep for 2 hours and we will see how she is doing.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

so are you playing with new babies yet??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It is 8:30 am and still no babies. I have NEVER seen a goat poo as much as this girl has!!!! She is contracting - but no pushing. Completely mush in the tail head. Will get some new pics as soon as I finish my coffee.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry all - camera battery went dead - it is charging now.....

DUH - I have a camera phone - won't be the best - but hopefully I can get an udder shot for ya


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

pics from my phone -


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

c'mon snow!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Allison,hope your girl Snow White (pretty girl) is O.K. and kids soon for you,, you don't know how it is helping us newbies to the goat birthing group here when you post pictures like these. It so helps me to know what to actually look for, and getting a visual really helps. :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad that it is helping. I have some more that I took of her and will continue taking them through out the birth for ya ;-)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well...she's looking posty!! And I think her udder will be much fuller once she gets down to business, looking good so far!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

she is contracting real well and hopefully the kids will be here soon


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

and we have ....... :kidred: 

WOO HOO!!! Announcement in the baby section


----------

